# grey chinos where are you?



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Whatever happened to grey chinos? They used to be a nice occasional alternative to the usual tan khakis..."back in the day",anyway. The only one's I've seen lately were a flimsy,likely made-in-China $95 pair at Brooks Bros.,with a branding tag sewn over the rear pocket. Has anyone seen any pairs elsewhere??


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Dockers has a light grey in their Signature line, although their official name for the color is fog. They come in several different cuts with my preference being for the "slim" model. I pay $33 a pair direct from Dockers and have been wearing them for a couple of years now. Here is a pic of the fog slim cut from the Dockers web site.










Cruiser


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Grey is a staple at Lands' End in virtually all styles, and year 'round as well. In fact, they seem to be the least popular color there, and usually last to clearance.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

J.Crew had them last year as well, though their poetic colorway descriptions and less than clear photos made it sometimes difficult to identify the grey ones. Purchased some by accident. They were on heavy clearance last year. Perhaps as a result, they made the color much darker this year:

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/pants/brokeninchinos/PRDOVR~83687/83687.jsp

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/pants/essentialchinos/PRDOVR~60284/60284.jsp

perhaps there will be lighter colors for summer.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dbgrate said:


> "back in the day"


When was that exactly?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Grey is a staple at Lands' End in virtually all styles, and year 'round as well. In fact, they seem to be the least popular color there, and usually last to clearance.


Among the options are LE's tailored fit. The colors (basically dark or light grey) vary among models. None of the three pair I have had for a few years has yet begun to fade on the creases. I know the length to have the pants cuffed so that they will slightly shrink to fit me, LE's are my choice in gray.

dport86 is right about JCrew's "poetic" descriptions and vague photos. When I called them last year to ask about the real color of an item, the sales associate was friendly and helpful. I had the impression that mine was not the first such question.


----------



## hrahman9 (Sep 15, 2010)

The Gap has a very good pair in what they are calling their "The Tailored" line. The color they call "heather gray" really looks like grey flannel slacks from afar, but it is 100% cotton. The straight fit version is a nice flat front & not baggy at all.

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=53596&vid=1&pid=772345


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^ I bought a pair of those. They're not bad, and they're often on sale (I got them for $35).


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

dbgrate said:


> Whatever happened to grey chinos? They used to be a nice occasional alternative to the usual tan khakis..."back in the day",anyway. The only one's I've seen lately were a flimsy,likely made-in-China $95 pair at Brooks Bros.,with a branding tag sewn over the rear pocket. Has anyone seen any pairs elsewhere??


I disagree. Grey chinos have no place in the wardrobe. When I see them, especially the type with a slight sheen, I think "HVAC repair guy" or I look for the Cintas label. I mean no offense to those in the trades, but grey trousers should be made of corduroy, flannel, worsted wool, gabardine or be part of a charcoal poplin suit.

asf


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ASF said:


> Grey chinos have no place in the wardrobe. When I see them, especially the type with a slight sheen, I think "HVAC repair guy"


I thought HVAC guys wore navy blue pants. At least that's what the guy who repaired my unit a couple of weeks ago was wearing. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I had grey chinos from both LE and Eddie Bauer a few years back. For both, there was something about that color combination and material that didn't work--they would wrinkle (they weren't supposed to), they wouldn't hold a crease, and the color faded along the seams. I recall that both also had some polyester mixed in, whereas other colors in the same model didn't.

Needless to say, I gave up on that color.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just got some at Lands' End!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Dockers has a light grey in their Signature line...


I have a pair of Dockers that are I think what they call "iron grey." It's fairly dark and to my eye has a greenish tinge. I always have to make sure I'm not grabbing the olive pair by accident.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll second Lands End. I got a pair at an outlet a while back that I like quite a bit. It is a trickier color than one would think to wear, although that may just be my closet's shortcomings.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> When was that exactly?


Maybe I should have said, "WAY BACK IN THE DAY".....the day referred to was the late 50s,through the 60s (twentieth century,by the way).::icon_smile_big:


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

I should have been more specific. I was speaking of the light gray chinos,not charcoal,stone,or another variation.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Andy said:


> I just got some at Lands' End!


 I didn't see any gray offering on the website...maybe they've changed the choices?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

dbgrate said:


> I should have been more specific. I was speaking of the light gray chinos,not charcoal,stone,or another variation.


I'm glad you clarified that. I have a pair I bought at Cabela's a few years ago, but they are more of a slate color than light grey. They are heavier than Gap chinos, aren't low-rise, and have seven belt loops (instead of five).

Just sayin'.:icon_smile_wink:

andy b.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

dbgrate said:


> I didn't see any gray offering on the website...maybe they've changed the choices?


Light Stone seems prevalent now, but "Gull gray" was the standard for several seasons.

Gray pants @ LE:

https://www.landsend.com/ix/mens-cl...1&store=le&sort=Recommended&pageSize=72&tab=1

Clearance Gray pants @ LE:

https://www.landsend.com/ix/oversto...1&store=ov&sort=Recommended&pageSize=72&tab=8

The Pewter Gray is quite like the previous Gull.


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

dbgrate said:


> Whatever happened to grey chinos? They used to be a nice occasional alternative to the usual tan khakis..."back in the day",anyway. The only one's I've seen lately were a flimsy,likely made-in-China $95 pair at Brooks Bros.,with a branding tag sewn over the rear pocket. Has anyone seen any pairs elsewhere??


The BB Milano Chinos in Grey were on sale last month for $35. Unfortunately, I think the sale's over.


----------

